

30 Artistic and Creative Résumés - ddbb
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/05/30-artistic-and-creative-resumes/

======
Timothee
Most (if not all?) of these are from graphic designers. They have to be
creative for their own resume to show some of their qualifications.

I wonder how a programmer could present their resume to show their
qualifications. Do you have examples of more technical resumes that manage to
show that?

~~~
endtime
I don't think tech recruiters want to see a colorful/fancy resume. They want
to see experience, relevant skills, GPA, etc. I mean, if your resume was in
the form of a quine that included the relevant information or something I
guess that would be cool, but in general I think unusual resumes work best for
jobs focused on creativity and design.

~~~
spitfire
Who cares about headhunters? If I want to hire a graphic designer, I'd like to
see that A) they know their shit and B) I can work with them - He's not too
much of an årtisté.

One of those resumes and a portfolio would handle A. If I saw a boring ms word
template resume I might start to doubt their skills.

gpa? For a graphic designer, I expect it to be way down there (from all the
artists I've known).

~~~
endtime
I don't think you read my comment correctly. I agree that a flamboyant resume
is appropriate for a graphic designer - but not for a programmer or other tech
applicant.

------
jimfl
Some of those are cool, but I suspect that a clear, concise cv combined with a
portfolio would better serve everyone's needs.

I've often thought about what a cool developer resume on paper might look
like, one that would satisfy HR and upper management's need for keywords and
employment history, while at the same time conveying one's passion and
interest in technology to the geeks.

When I'm interviewing one of the things I really, really appreciate is a
resume that gives me a few places to start the interview. The ideal resume
should start a conversation.

Also, most large shops totally textify resumes for distribution, so fancy
formatting can be all for naught.

------
anigbrowl
Very interesting. It's fascinating how many of these undercut themselves by
making the information hard to parse or in some cases actively sabotaging the
person's prospects.

Sean McNally's RPG character sheet in particular tells me he's not serious,
doesn't use a spellchecker or perform proofreading, gets himself into trouble
on a frequent basis and is deeply insecure about himself. Also had to love the
last one for Sofiane Yaya, which urged me not to drop it as litter in a public
place. Mentally, I did the responsible thing and put it in the trashcan as
suggested.

------
ddbb
Those are beautiful, but I think some companies might frown upon them. Anyone
here have a fancy resume? :)

~~~
mahmud
I have no resume. Never had one that I actually cared about; the few times I
put together a resume in an afternoon was because someone wanted to have
something on file, usually a few days after I started :-)

